# SUSE Linux Sold in $2.5 Billion Deal



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/suse-linux-sold-in-2-5-billion-deal



> SUSE, the open source software company, has been sold to a Swedish private equity firm.
> 
> EQT Partners will acquire SUSE from current owners Micro Focus in a deal worth $2.5 billion USD and is expected to close in early 2019.
> 
> EQT is described as "a development-focused investor with extensive experience in the software industry".


----------

